# My little family!



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

My attempt at posting some photos. Hopefully this works, please forgive me if it doesn't.  http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/se...20.119763.100000523586666&type=1&notif_t=like

I so hope this has worked.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If this is a single picture, you will want to use the Img button rather than the URL. If this is to an album, you will need to set it to public to let us (people who are not in your friends list) view it.


----------



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for that.

Its an album on face book which I've now set to public.

Cheers again


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

bad news is...its still not working


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

It's working ok now. Lovely photos - I enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Scurvy is such a fun name!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

facebook must not like me, it just tells me its unavailable.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What delightful pics of your mice. They're so cute, and I really enjoyed looking through the album. 

I particularly liked the pic of the mice in their tank, where you've set up a wooden house, then a "walkway" across to the hayshed structure. Mice would love this! It's the kind of environment in which they can express their natural behaviours, and that means very happy mice!


----------

